# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  برنامه فست ریپورت

## ali162

سلام خدمت مدیران و کاربران این انجمن
من مدت زیادیه که دنبال برنامه فست ریپورت برای vb6 میگردم و هرچی دنبالش گشتم فقط ورژن های جدیدش که سازگاری با دات نت یا از این قبیل هستند رو پیدا کردم.
حتی سایت سافت 98 هم نسخه قدیمیش رو پاک کرده
لطفا اگر کسی هیت که نیخه فست ریپورت برای vb6 رو داره برای ما لینکش رو بزاره
باتشکر از دوستان

----------


## isaac23

از سایت راسخون می تونی دانلود کنی.

اینم لینک دانلود نرم افزار

http://rasekhoon.net/software/show/5...lphi-v4-9-195/

----------


## ali162

هرکاری می کنم به وی بی اضافه نمیشه

----------


## siyn71

داداش برنامه رو دانلود کردم چطوری روی vb نصب و اضافه میشه..

----------


## m.4.r.m

تو مسیر نصب برنامه Example های مخصوص خودش رو داره می تونید از اونجا استفاده کنید

----------

